# Glitter



## icehousehorse (Aug 25, 2010)

I woke up every morning in paradise.
The sun was shinning.The grass was wet.The paddock overlooking the lake was full of life. The lake was glistening and Glitter my friend was eagerly waiting to take me for our daily ride together. I was on her, getting ready to head off when from the distance I heard my neighbour Amanda Renee Spence calling out to me. I turned and saw her frantically running towards me. Glitter was a little startled and began to act uneasy. When she finally approached she told me there was a meeting going on regarding the development of our land. Some people are interested in purchasing the estate to build high risers and turn the area into a mini suburb. It doesn't matter. Dad wont sell to them. He loves this place as much as I do. After all this is where Mum is buried. I told her its ok, and headed off with Glitter.

When I got back I saw Dad, he wouldn't look me in the eye, whats going on?.
I asked if he was ok, he said he needs to talk to me and its serious. 
He told me to sit down, so on the pouch I sat.
" There has been problems the last few Months, I cant cope, its just you and me here and they made an offer which is extremely generous."

I started to cry, " you gave into them? Daddy your giving them our home!, what about Mum, what about glitter, what about me?." 

" They have agreed to let us keep the back section, so glitter can stay there"
" The back section?, its horrible up there! its a swamp!"
"sorry dear, one day you will understand".

15 years later, I took myself back to my home for the first time since we left. Its all gone, you cant even tell it was the same place. There is houses with no space in between, roads spiraling around overtaking the beautiful grass that use to lay there. The back section, where Glitter still lays houses the local bakery. 
15 years later, I dont understand why he sold out. 
15 years later I think of the memory of Glitter, my beloved horse, he didn't make it. I never found out why. I was told I was too young to understand. 

I still think about you Glitter, my best friend


----------

